# What about your physical looks do you dislike?



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Or,
What would be a reason for shyness or reluctance when you're sleeping with someone for the first time?

In my case, I think I look pretty okay. I have a bunch of scars I'm proud of, but if I'm with a guy for the first time, I do feel shy about them.
Also, my nails could be better. I do bite them a lot.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Eyes, nose, mouth, chin. However, they all seem to work alright together..


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I love my scars.  See your scars as symbolic of resilience, as beautiful and unique. Revealing my scarred body to my partner is among the profoundest moments imaginable, one I experience as blissful, proud and magnificent. It's never a reason for shyness or reluctance. My scars are sensual; every micrometre of my body is sensual. Showing all my scars to someone in a relationship is a sign of respect and trust. Sexy!

Now, I am not a fan of my nose. Grrr! It annoys me. My eyes are alright, nothing too striking. But, I like them. I have a sexy mouth and a great smile (thanks to the braces :laughing I could go on about how I adore my body, but I will spare you the narcissism.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Torso shape, rounded shoulders, posture to some extent, horse face, shit teeth.

In the process of having the teeth fixed though.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

my scrawniness, I always was very skinny, now I'm toned skinny and getting better with my self-confidence, but I can't say I wouldn't have any doubts while undressing to sleep with somebody, but I've made huge progress concerning this little issue.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I dislike my thighs, and my forehead.
I am shy about being completely naked in the light. My boobies have been a source of shame, at times, but I don't feel that they're bad looking. I just worry too much... totally kills it.


----------



## berwolf16 (Feb 18, 2012)

*I'm a ESFJ guy*

I hate everything about me other then my height.. I will just wait tell I get married for that.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

These threads are really negative. but anyway, my penis. it's too big.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

milti girl said:


> Or,
> What would be a reason for shyness or reluctance when you're sleeping with someone for the first time?
> 
> In my case, I think I look pretty okay. I have a bunch of scars I'm proud of, but if I'm with a guy for the first time, I do feel shy about them.
> Also, my nails could be better. I do bite them a lot.


I'm glad you're proud of your scars. I think they tell a story, add character. : ) I have learned to love mine too. And my bad home-made ankle tattoo. : D


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I hate my legs. Always have. Especially my calves but there's plenty of hate left for the thighs, too. That doesn't deter me from a partner, though.

The things on my body that make me a little uncomfortable about intimacy are my chest and my skin. I'm pretty flat-chested. Normally I love that, but I recognize that 90% of guys do not. My skin just gets irritated whenever I make out with someone who has even a tiny amount of stubble, so then I'm all red for like an hour after. Embarrassing.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not a fan of my thighs. I blame dance, it made me strong but it also made me pear shaped.


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

Richard said:


> In the process of having the teeth fixed though.


I got my teeth done...people say they can't see any difference, but I feel better about them now, so whatever...

My skin does not like the sun, so I'm about as white as can possibly be.

I want to get rhinoplasty, but I'm afraid it might look bad afterward and I won't be able to snap my fingers and undo it.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

dejavu said:


> I hate my legs. Always have. Especially my calves but there's plenty of hate left for the thighs, too. That doesn't deter me from a partner, though.
> 
> The things on my body that make me a little uncomfortable about intimacy are my chest and my skin. I'm pretty flat-chested. Normally I love that, but I recognize that 90% of guys do not. My skin just gets irritated whenever I make out with someone who has even a tiny amount of stubble, so then I'm all red for like an hour after. Embarrassing.


I know what you mean about sensitive skin. Mine gets irritated so easily from all sorts of things. It is quite embarrassing.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Well if I think about what I dislike about my body if I were to change all those things I'd look like a prototype and not myself. So honestly I think I only want to look a certain way because I was raised to view that as ideal. 

So I'm fine with my body. Though if I could change something minor I'd want a slightly flatter belly though I'm almost there from cardio, and a slightly more symmetrical septum which well I can't change.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

Autumn Raven said:


> I dislike my thighs


Same here. I'm starting to think this is inevitable in women.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Audrey said:


> I know what you mean about sensitive skin. Mine gets irritated so easily from all sorts of things. It is quite embarrassing.


Yeah, like...I love being impulsive. So I'd love to just make out with my boyfriend whenever. But then we'd do it and then have to go somewhere five minutes after and I have to try and cover or explain away the redness all over my jawline and neck. "Uh...I'm allergic to my scarf!"

Super embarrassing around my parents, too. :frustrating:


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

dejavu said:


> Yeah, like...I love being impulsive. So I'd love to just make out with my boyfriend whenever. But then we'd do it and then have to go somewhere five minutes after and I have to try and cover or explain away the redness all over my jawline and neck. "Uh...I'm allergic to my scarf!"
> 
> Super embarrassing around my parents, too. :frustrating:


Oh my. 
Do you get irritated just by rubbing or scratching too? Like, when my neck is irritated if I scratch it I get rad patches. Sometimes people think they are hickies, it's pretty awful.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Everything basically.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Audrey said:


> Oh my.
> Do you get irritated just by rubbing or scratching too? Like, when my neck is irritated if I scratch it I get rad patches. Sometimes people think they are hickies, it's pretty awful.


Not for so long as when it's stubble that caused it. I might get redness that lasts a minute in that case. What you get sounds annoying to deal with. =/


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

nadjasix said:


> I got my teeth done...people say they can't see any difference, but I feel better about them now, so whatever...
> 
> My skin does not like the sun, so I'm about as white as can possibly be.
> 
> I want to get rhinoplasty, but I'm afraid it might look bad afterward and I won't be able to snap my fingers and undo it.


Yeah, I think having straighter teeth would help me a little in the confidence department. I would be less self conscious about smiling at the very least. Smirks can only go so far.

From what I recall, I can’t see why you would think you need rhinoplasty, but I won’t belittle your worries. I’ve been on the receiving end of that treatment quite a bit over the years.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Well, someone like Catherine Zeta Jones is an apple, and I can look more hour-glass like if I intentionally dress to draw attention to my boobs (she does that too, I think, to a degree)...by wearing push up bras and form fitting blouses, it makes the waist of an apple look more defined.
> 
> And yes, in the media hourglass and ruler shapes are currently fetishized. So many pear shaped women have boob jobs to look like an hour glass.


She is lovely. I agree, it's all about knowing how to dress yourself in a flattering way. I always look up to Scarlett Johansson for this.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My browridge can look really caveman-like, especially from the side. It probably isn't as bad as I think it is, though.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Audrey said:


> She is lovely. I agree, it's all about knowing how to dress yourself in a flattering way. I always look up to Scarlett Johansson for this.


It's partly a weight issue, too. An apple can be as tall and slim as Elizabeth Hurley, but if you're 5'3'' and a natural D cup, you have less height to work with, first of all, because you can put on weight more easily, and secondly, the fact that I have naturally large top is something that is present, regardless of weight. In the 9th grade I was called "50/50", "Twin Peaks" and "Tits on a stick" and teased about falling forward because my body was still very small and I was not proportionate at all yet. As an adult, I have the opposite problem where I have to keep my weight down instead of worrying about looking too small for my boobs.

Anyway, I see Catherine Zeta Jones as a more realistic "role model" for me physically than Elizabeth Hurley, and I see how great an apple can look if they're very toned.

I'm glad there are more and more varying sizes of women in the media now, like women who actually have curves, as well as ones who are very slim.

But it's like we're all fighting with ourselves to fit some kind of ideal, no matter our body type.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

My main problems are ones I am working on fixing.
The first is that I have somewhat of a beer belly but am not really "fat" anywhere else.
The second is that I need to work out more..if I work out more, the belly will go away and the muscles will start developing hahaha.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I dislike that my appearance seems to give cretins in public the idea that I signed up to participate in some beauty pageant, and that they are on the judge panel.

They yell at me from their cars and it startles me when I'm walking alone at night.

The other night, one of them stopped on the street beside the sidewalk where I was walking, and said "hey you want a ride, with an ass like that I'll give you a ride anytime, anywhere.. blahblah that ass." I didn't even know what to say. I just looked away and kept walking, shaking my head in disgust. 

I guess being a female, and walking, gives disgusting losers the right to harass me in public?


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

fourtines said:


> But it's like we're all fighting with ourselves to fit some kind of ideal, no matter our body type.


I agree. The reason people are unhappy with their appearance is because they set a standard for themselves, or accept the standards of society that they don't fit into.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I dislike that my appearance seems to give cretins in public the idea that I signed up to participate in some beauty pageant, and that they are on the judge panel.
> 
> They yell at me from their cars and it startles me when I'm walking alone at night.
> 
> ...



I've had more than one man mistake me for a prostitute walking in L.A. 

Seriously, like slowing down, trying to get me to get in their car really surreptitiously, making those kinds of facial expressions and hand gestures that let you know they think you're a street walker and they're not just yelling "hey baby." Those guys are too afraid of getting arrested to say much or make noise.

Note that I wasn't actually DRESSED like a street walker, either.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> I've had more than one man mistake me for a prostitute walking in L.A.
> 
> Seriously, like slowing down, trying to get me to get in their car really surreptitiously, making those kinds of facial expressions and hand gestures that let you know they think you're a street walker and they're not just yelling "hey baby." Those guys are too afraid of getting arrested to say much or make noise.
> 
> Note that I wasn't actually DRESSED like a street walker, either.


I could wear baggy clothing and look like a slob, or wear nice clothes that fit, and have guys make lewd remarks. Its frustrating and unfair.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I could wear baggy clothing and look like a slob, or wear nice clothes that fit, and have guys make lewd remarks. Its frustrating and unfair.


that does suck. I don't get why men call shit out like that, I mean, it does work on some women, but not middle class first worlders. At least, not the smart ones. I occasionally will tell a woman that she looks good if we happen to be walking next to each other for while, but only if I don't look sketchy at all, and even then, I do it innocently. Cat calls just seem.. uncouth.


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I dislike that my appearance seems to give cretins in public the idea that I signed up to participate in some beauty pageant, and that they are on the judge panel.
> 
> They yell at me from their cars and it startles me when I'm walking alone at night.
> 
> ...


Or the frotteurs on the subway... I sprayed one in the eyes with mace once, very satisfying.



> I could wear baggy clothing and look like a slob, or wear nice clothes that fit, and have guys make lewd remarks. Its frustrating and unfair.


When that happened to me (constantly hit on in my old neighborhood when I hadn't showered yet, was wearing sweatpants, no make up, and hungover beyond belief) was when I realized that it's not even about them liking how you look, it's 100% macho display...


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I think for the most part, I'm attractive. This is the body I have, so I am happy with it and make it sexy and attractive according to its own standard.

The only dissatisfaction I have with my body are things that I could change but have been too lazy to.

I could stand to get back into my former level of physical fitness, but I've been lazy.

I should eat healthier foods so that I don't have an extra 10 lbs on me, but I've been too lazy to cook.

That's about it.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate the fact that I'm not invisible.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> I dislike that my appearance seems to give cretins in public the idea that I signed up to participate in some beauty pageant, and that they are on the judge panel.
> 
> They yell at me from their cars and it startles me when I'm walking alone at night.
> 
> ...


We have a name for that behaviour in India. We call it "leching". And the men who do so are "road Romeos" who indulge in "eve teasing." It's a crime in my country, but sadly, no one cares. I cannot tell you the amount of times I have been leched at, whistled at, even felt up in buses. Women who travel on the bus (even older women) usually carry safety pins or other sharp objects so they can poke men who try to get too touchy-feely. Walking on the road (regardless of what you're wearing) in a big city like Delhi or Bangalore in the dark is seen as a daring thing for a woman to do. Once, I was standing outside my university's main gate. I was wearing a skirt and top and was standing in between two other friends, a guy and a girl, waiting for a cab. This bunch of boys rode past on a motorbike and hit the back of my thigh so that my skirt rode up. That was the most humiliating experience I ever had. And sadly, the police in my country don't seem to care. They blame the women for what she's been wearing and the hours she's been out.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> I'm glad you're proud of your scars. I think they tell a story, add character. : ) I have learned to love mine too. And my bad home-made ankle tattoo. : D


Oh yes. Boys don't seem to mind them either. Some of them hardly notice. It's funny how neurotic I was about them as a teenager, but really, it doesn't matter in the long run. :happy:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

My lack of motivation to burn these last five pounds.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I still have baby fat in my face. It gets on my nerves >//<


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

I want to get a nose job.

Also, I need to start swimming again, I have solid calves and need to do pilates more. Uhmm I hate the fact that I'm not as 'active' anymore. T___T Because of work...


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

well, in general i would say most of my insecurities are entirely things which are my fault:

most recent additions in the last few months since the breakup with my ex wife:

- short hair. i used to have long beautiful dark wavy and somewhat curly hair... but in a tragic event, having seen for years my super-coordinated wife cutting hair own hair, freaking professional looking too... i decided to try it (when i was still with her). the results where so bad that the only way to save it was taking my beard trimmer and... blah. a lot o people tell me i look better with short hair, but i feel like a lion without his mane 

- gained a hell of a lot of weight, and i was always somewhere between chubby to fat, but now i am slowly getting into obese zone. a short person in my weight would probably be a freaking sphere, but because of my height i look almost.. pregnant. it was so much easier when you have a kid in the house and have to cook healthy meals so that he'll eat healthy, and honestly cooking for just myself sucks, so i snack a lot... not to mention a kid is like a naturally growing weightlifting that you have to keep up with. i had a house hold to run and had to walk everywhere because we didn't have a car, and ofcourse keeping shape was a lot easier with a regular supply of sex. i have lost a lot of muscle tissue.

- i have weird "stress related marks" growing on my skin. before it was barely anything, now its all over my neck and knuckles. not so visible with my somewhat dark complextion but under the right light.. this doesn't look good. 

- on and off smoking for the last month and a half, a few days withdrawing and then i fail in self discipline and buy a pack... and yes that's insecurity related: did you know that smoking makes your cum and related juices taste gross? they should put that on the pack. my caught isn't so sexy either. its an ongoing struggle, and i would feel a lot more secure about the next 69 after i win this war.

- there's stuff my ex-wife used to take care of: shaving my my uni-brow at the right spots, cleaning and moisturizing the skin on my back, and trimming my pubic hair. i need to learn how to do these things myself now. 

- nose hairs & shoulder hair... all of which i used to take care of. lately i have being neglecting. there's nobody to see me naked and be so close to look up my nose on a regular basis.

unrelated:
- gray hairs, i am way too young to have gray hairs and yet they are spreading like a plague.

the thing that is that i know how good i can look and have looked in the past, its just that... i don't right now.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

-Belly is hideous unclothed
-Stretch marks on breasts and butt
-Lack of toned calves, flabby upper thighs and arms
-Fine hair
-Fat face when I gain weight


Don't I paint a pretty picture?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Mulberries 
I have surgical scars on my lower and upper abs and right breast. I have seen people give me interesting 'looks' when I wear a mid-riff baring swimsuit or a bikini (wow, that was a long time back lol). I don't know why you believe your belly is disgusting unclothed, but I am so sure it's nowhere as bad as you think. Women are so critical of their bodies; we can underestimate ourselves way too much. I have light stretch marks on my thighs and my shoulders, and I couldn't stand it when I was a teen. I felt bad that I had let myself go and gained a lot of weight, and the stretch marks didn't bother me for their appearance, but for what they represented to me: my lack of motivation. I do a few things to make the stretch marks a little visible in some dresses. We could talk about it via PM, if you like. 

My face gets round-ish when I gain weight, and when I lose weight, it shrinks in a very noticeable way. Even though I have gone about weight-loss in a healthy manner, I have had people stop and ask if I were doing ok. Some even inquired if I had just been released from a hospital. lol that wasn't very encouraging  Anyway, the right haircut and right necklines (V-necks, square -necks that open up the neck and shoulder area) can make a rounder face appear slimmer.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

> I've learned to love my big ass nose. My Mom always tells me to love it, her Dad always told her that her nose gives her character. i just wish my septum were straight


I think my big nose gives me character.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

My thick legs, big hips, and my very soft stomach. I went from 246lbs to 187/186 since 2010, so I really need to get some toning in.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

My oversize disproportionate boobs and thick thighs. The boobs I can fix with surgery if/when ever have the money. Other than that, I'm good.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fivendime said:


> I've learned to love my big ass nose. My Mom always tells me to love it, her Dad always told her that her nose gives her character. i just wish my septum were straight


I've had surgery to straighten my septum.
It's still not as straight as it could be, cause a few days after the surgery I had a "sneezing fit", and with every sneeze I could feel the splints move.

But I don't think I could ever subject myself to nasal surgery again.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

I wish looks didnt matter so much. There are so many beautiful people that dont feel beautiful because they dont fit some impossible expectation, why do we do this to ourselves.
But yeah I have things I dislike about my looks too and it makes me sad, like my belly after having my twins, the scars, the skin will never look the same again  unless i can get that surgery but whats the point in that, I just want to feel beautiful the way I am. I think of the positives. I wish everyone could feel beautiful about themselves because we are all beautiful in our own ways


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Khys said:


> I think for the most part, I'm attractive. This is the body I have, so I am happy with it and make it sexy and attractive according to its own standard.


This. It's not perfect, but it's mine and it's healthy. Rock what you've got, people. Rock what you've got.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Shit skin. Wide, indefinite nose. Crooked everything.

Ever notice that I don't smile in my pictures? I have perfect teeth, but that doesn't mean shit. Most specific (but to me most bothersome) is that I have really low-set lips, so my teeth don't show when I smile. Or at least, not without straining, and even that ends up looking like this:








(and my nose stretches e v e n w i d e r)










^I have no problem with smiling in real life, but that's the closest to a smile with teeth you're ever gonna get in photos.

I look at people who can do this with their lips and teeth








and feel downright cheated. 

P.S. I see people mentioning that certain features "add character." I don't want that at the expense of expressiveness.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I wish I had a bigger bum


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

-Flat feet. My right foot is flatter than the left. It sort of goes inward.
-Height (5'1") but that's not that big of a deal. I'd rather be very short than very tall.
-I don't really like my teeth. They're not as white as I'd like them to be and they're small and I wasn't born with two teeth on the top but only a dentist would be able to tell. 

Not too much to complain about really.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

So many things... 
my hair texture, I wish it was thicker
widow's peak
pointy chin
wide feet
asymmetric boobs

Though overall, I suppose I am generally alright with my appearance. It could be worse. Even if I had the money I don't think I'd ever want to get plastic surgery.


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a weird hairline and an enormous forehead. It isn't that noticeable when I have long bangs and medium length hair, so I just make sure to not cut my hair too short. My hair isn't really curly, it's more wavy. I have been envious of those with straight hair for many years. Straightening my hair with an iron just dried it out and made it gross, so I stopped trying to find ways to acquire straight hair. 

My nose is pretty large. I've considered saving up for surgery to fix it, but ultimately decided it would be best to leave it alone.

My teeth have a stained look to them thanks to enamel fluorosis -- meaning they're actually quite strong and healthy, but they appear to not be to the everyday person. The stains themselves are not terrible, they're probably better described as mild. 

I have scoliosis, which at this point isn't too much of a problem, but it used to give me all sorts of insecurities due to me having to wear an enormous back brace all the time. My scoliosis managed to not get to the point where I needed surgery and I'm finished growing for the most part, so I guess I should be thankful for that. :happy:

I have pectus excavatum, which when I was younger looked awful. As I've gotten older, it's seems to have improved. I have no idea how, as it usually gets worse as you age, but mine isn't too bad now. I used to be insecure about people seeing me without a shirt, as I'm quite thin and the chest deformity made me look even thinner. I'm much more confident now, thankfully, but I wouldn't mind for the indention in my chest to not be there. There are surgeries available to correct it, as it can actually be very bad for regular breathing and cause serious heart problems, but I think I'm ok. I have not had any breathing or heart related issues before. I guess it just makes me look unique. roud:

I used to have an amazing, deep voice, but had to get throat surgery late last year. Post surgery, my voice became a bit higher. I would say about an octave higher. :/

EDIT: Oh, and glasses. I dislike having awful vision and having to wear glasses.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Breakouts on my face
Oily skin
Largish nose
High forehead
Thin hair
Right boob smaller than left
Crooked smile (but maybe it gives me character?)


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Bad skin - oily, big pores, acne prone; and even when I have it 99% clear, it's just not that great.
Teeth - even after wearing braces & having them whitened, I still don't have nice teeth. ATM, they're a bit coffee stained again. In the USA, the emphasis on perfectly straight, white teeth is ridiculous...
Lips - I have a very small, narrow mouth, especially in proportion to the rest of my features. The big, full lip trend for women has made me feel a bit self-conscious. I went through periods where I thought my mouth was deformed (distorted perspective on my part). I don't like the lower half of my face in general, and my mouth is a major reason.

I have a love/hate relationship with my body, which I think most people have. How happy I am in life in general effects how I feel about it. Sometimes I'll feel too thin, too small chested, too broad shouldered, too tallish, and at the same time I'll feel like I have a poochy tummy or jiggly butt or could have longer legs, etc. Ultimately, I'm really not embarrassed of being seen naked in an intimate setting. There's nothing I'm seeking to hide....except my bad skin, haha. A little makeup concealer goes a long way though


----------



## Theodore (Jul 6, 2011)

hair - Not so much these days. I think other people might even look better without much hair but I'm not one of them.
teeth - They're all there and they're not rotting out of my head but they're definitely not pearly white or perfectly straight. This is something I really don't care about w/r/t myself or others (I actually prefer a more natural, idiosyncratic smile) but, as OrangeAppled mentioned, this country is infatuated with perfectly straight, white teeth. On second thought, fuck it. I like my teeth. 
weight - I've caught shit for being skinny. I'm not really, but all my god-given muscle is in my legs and butt. I do have skinny arms and, apart from my face, that's all anyone's going to see exposed.
nose - Enh.
Big, but not prominent chin. Kind of the worst of both worlds.

The one thing that's demonstrably abnormal about me - clubbed thumbs aka Megan Fox thumbs - I don't really give a shit about.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Overall, I have a pretty good body image buuuut (prepare for the long wish list) I wouldn't mind:
- A different chin. I wish it came forward a little bit more.
- Thinner arms (they're not that big but I like thin arms lol)
- A bigger chest (not necessarily boobs, but I wouldn't mind that either).
- Straight hair (or less curly), it would be so much easier to take care of.
- I don't really like my skin. It's pretty soft, but I wish it was slightly lighter and even.

But I wouldn't wanna get anything done, I like myself the way I am and I wouldn't wanna change anything, even if I could.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty much everything at this point.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I am faaaaaat.


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

My reluctance is from :
I have a thing to not shave my pubic hair, at all cost.
This is the internet, so I'm going to be brutally honest.
I'm afraid of razors.
And I'm against bikini waxing, its just...mean.
And probably my cellulite, 
most definitely my cellulite.
And, my acne scars.
Other parts like my face, my body shape etc, I have no particular problems with it. I'm actually in a very good shape, but I'm hoping to keep my virginity till the right guy comes.
Oh, naivety.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

I hate the way I look now, having my kids fucked me all up lol 
but oh well..beauty fades anyway, its the inner beauty that matters most. or at least to me it does.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

My psoriasis... I hate it.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

In an intimate setting, size and thinness, although arguably my physique looks better unclothed than clothed. My waist is off in a strange way.

I don't like various facial features. Maybe the worst thing to me (but not to others) is the mouth, since it's too small for the rest of my face.

My face sometimes has problems with skin conditions, although that's been improving. Dark circles sometimes, too (used to be much worse).

Although I like my teeth overall, not the shade - I guess I've been brainwashed to want very white, which in this case is impossible.

I dislike the effect of age on my hair. The lines nearby also are no thrill.

Neck length and shape are not good.

My hands are ugly in a few ways and make my forearms seem even smaller than they are. My knees and lower legs are ugly, too.

The main theme to all that is so much of it is out of my control. Today's 'self-improvement' options can do very little for those flaws.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally, I've always been pissed off that I don't have horns, hooves, a pointy red tail, and razor sharp teeth. Fuck my puny, human body for lacking these things.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Personally, I've always been pissed off that I don't have horns, hooves, a pointy red tail, and razor sharp teeth. Fuck my puny, human body for lacking these things.


Don't some people get things implanted that look like horns? Maybe you could try that.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

Beer gut, recently-atrophied muscles (used to have big arms), chicken legs, big nose, hairy torso, large nipples, glasses, assymetrical facial hair 

Basically every time I get laid I high five myself for tricking her into it! Sucker!!! Considering my count is not low by any standards, I must say alcohol can do wonderous things


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

JohnGalt said:


> recently-atrophied muscles


Come on man
if you lift for something like a minute a day/week it tricks your body into keeping the muscle
thats not so hard!

as for me
my damn hair always looks weird


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> Come on man
> if you lift for something like a minute a day/week it tricks your body into keeping the muscle
> thats not so hard!


Actually it's quite hard when you've been sick on and off for the past 6 months and your body gets more sick or injured every time you try to workout. I can't even get a decent night's sleep because I just cough the whole way through, even sleeping at a 90 degree angle. How the hell can I do strength training? Let's switch lungs and see who gets more ripped, shall we?

When I was healthy, I wasn't a bodybuilder or anything, but I could at least bench 200 lbs and bicep curl 45s and squat in the 300s. 

On the plus side, doctors concluded it wasn't lung cancer but that's about all they've got. Not like I have a great heart either. Not poor diet or cholesterol or anything - I was born with a heart defect and have already had heart surgery twice. Women want men who are healthy and have good genes so I don't have a shot in hell on a fair playing field. All I can really do is lie profusely and catch them when they're desperate and drunk and high five myself every time it works until I can actually get healthy and/or die soon.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

it doesnt matter how many times you get sick
do 5-10 push ups a week
you keep your muscles in the first place
im not talking









thats why i said
if you lift for something like a minute a day/week it tricks your body into keeping the muscle
IE
you do it before you lose it...
unless the muscle loss was directly from disease


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> it doesnt matter how many times you get sick
> do 5-10 push ups a week
> you keep your muscles in the first place
> im not talking
> ...


I guess that could have worked but obviously it's too late for that now. Good to know for future. Now 5-10 pushups is not going to rebuild anything.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

just giving you a helpful tip

actually 5-10 push ups every hour would be very effective 
since thats how the human body has evolved 
thousands of years ago humans didnt have time or reason to workout
Constant use throughout the day can do wonders


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Height and weight, everything else I have no right to complain about since I have more control over them.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> just giving you a helpful tip
> 
> actually 5-10 push ups every hour would be very effective
> since thats how the human body has evolved
> ...


Challenge accept. I'm doing at least 10 pushups on the hour every hour that I'm home for the next 5 days. I'll try that with crunches too and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw many answers here and, I've found myself in some of them, expected. 
I am contented with my face and body, although there are things which don't seem enough beautiful to me.
My hair is good, my skin colour and hue, too. But, I have big cheeks, I call them ''little donuts''.  And my mouth have a strange shape. 
My height and weight are good, also I don't know why, cause I should do sports more, but I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not at all happy with my breasts. They are average size and I have never had any complaints but I can't stand them. However shallow this may sound, as soon as I have the extra money, I am going to buy myself a nice pair, lo;p


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> just giving you a helpful tip
> 
> actually 5-10 push ups every hour would be very effective
> since thats how the human body has evolved
> ...


Starting to see results already. Thanks!


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

stomach and chest fat.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I could afford to gain some muscle tone. Also, I need a longer dick. My dick girth, is great but the length sucks.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

My crooked face. 
My small shoulders. 
My overly wide hips. 
My large bottom half in general, and thick knees(it's weird). 
My scoliosis. 
My frizzy-thick-cowlicked hair. 
My acne. 
My terrible eyesight. 
My relatively deep voice. 
There's more...


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

@ParetoCaretheStare 
I saw your post and I can't believe, you must be kidding. I have wide hips and shoulders, I think having wide hips and narrow shoulders is such a sexy atribute. Deep voice, acnes, terrible eyesight, hair, scoliousis- who cares, my dear? You are still such a beautiful and atractive girl. 

Regards


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

JohnGalt said:


> Starting to see results already. Thanks!


Good shit!
try and do spider man push ups








alternating legs of course


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

I gotta trim my beard soon, I'm a couple of days overdue.

'Part from that I'd say I'm set.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

-I have an uneven rib cage that looks a little deformed if my body fat goes below 15%
-My left toe crooks inward 
-I freckle when I tan and tan when I freckle


----------



## TheOriginalZombieKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

My fingers. Even though I'm not heavy or anything, I have very chubby and child-like fingers.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Crooked teeth and acne. I swear to all that is holy I could never take a decent picture of myself to save my life. Acne is dying due to some STRONG medicine, but the teeth...braces make me look worse. And it is only the top 2 front teeth that are crooked too..the most visible ones and the ONLY ones with something wrong. :frustrating:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Teeth I suppose.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to wish I was tall and thin like models. But when I went on a diet and was almost getting down to the kind of thin I wanted, people stopped seeing me as attractive. In fact, I seemed to become invisible all of a sudden. I guess being thin just doesn't look right on everyone.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

milti said:


> Or,
> What would be a reason for shyness or reluctance when you're sleeping with someone for the first time?
> 
> In my case, I think I look pretty okay. I have a bunch of scars I'm proud of, but if I'm with a guy for the first time, I do feel shy about them.
> Also, my nails could be better. I do bite them a lot.


Ugly nose.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

If I had more visible muscles I would look great.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

more muscle and whiter teeth. and dreadlocks. then i'd be great.
one day at a time.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

My nose is too big, I hate it.

I gained a lot of weight a few years ago before I knew I had salicylate sensitivity, and it's harder to get it off than it was to put it on. Before that I was actually fairly happy with my looks.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

My golden brown locks are waning like icicles in a setting sun, for this is the dusk of my youth.

Whenever i see the back of my head in the mirror, i lift my skinny fists, with their awkwardly slender wizard fingers, like antennas to curse the heavens. Oh, time... thou hath forsaken me. No matter what i attempt, such as not working out to hide my asymmetrical six pack, it's an exercise in futility.

But other than that, i'm goddamn sexy


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If I had more visible muscles I would look great.


Invisible muscles are pretty cool to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> Invisible muscles are pretty cool to.


Yes, force valor is the reason why Yoda is a capable swordsman at this age.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

It is hard for me to blend into a crowd an disappear.


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm boney and hairy


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Little tummy pooch, but who doesn't have one? I don't mind that it's a goal of mine to lose, but also I can't give up carbs. :angry:

And probably my height. Wish I had an extra 4 inches or so. But that's also ok. I make up for it with heels.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I am weak, I don't have durasteel armor plating built in


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

My hands and feet.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My skull has these over the top indentations like it's I guess my cheek bone but like its the part where your under eye meets your cheek and that indentation makes me look like I'm literally a zombie, it just outlines the dark circles even more. And that same bone makes a slight shadow over my cheek and again it just looks like I'm a zombie, and despite my cheekbone doing all that I don't have prominent cheekbones. 

My skin tone can best be described as sallow tbh. 

My face shape is also very very oblong, I can gain 10-20 pounds and I'll still have a longggg face.

I don't like the shape of nose and my mouth is in a perpetual frown or what is currently known as bitchy resting face.

Also I'm pretty hairy for a female.

I have long, bony witchy fingers. Also skinny fat.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I have frizzy cat lady hair (but I just started the Curly Girl Method so Im hoping that will fix it), the skin of a 35 year old meth addict (Im going to try multivitamins, 8 hrs of sleep a night, and moisturizing twice a day), puny little stick arms and a "skinny fat" stomach (have to start working out again), crappy ******* teeth despite brushing and flossing 3x a day, a face that's too round, knobby old-looking hands, and Im half Italian so Im really hairy.

I have really nice tits though


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The shape of my body.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

geekofalltrades said:


> I have A-cup man titties.


Same :kitteh:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The fact that my midsection consists of a slightly round belly that is receding incredibly slowly.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I've always wanted big lips. I have big cheeks. My boobs are too big. I don't like my figure.

When I was 15 I was happiest with my body, but then I got PCOS and hypothyroidism and gained 25kg DDD. I have luckily lost a lot of the weight but my metabolism is non-existent... I went from being able to eat junk food whenever I wanted to calorie counting all day. Fun times.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm too skinny, so for most of my life, I often hear the typical "Put some meat on those bones!" to "Are you anorexic/bulimic?" to "Do you eat?"
To be fair though, I should probably make the effort to work out or something and bulk up.


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

Ahh I think what gets me is I have acne rosecea. A flatter stomach would be nice too  but overall I'm happy with my appearance and wouldn't want to be in any skin but my own


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

My nose and my stomach after summer because I gain a bit of weight.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I hate all my scars. I have these marks on my feet from a hell's angel in a mosh pit. It's nothing that serious, but discoloration(I think he wanted to start a fight with me) I have faint scars all over my arms from when I used to self harm. I also have a fair amount of also faded stretch marks from when I was put on anti-depressants and ballooned. Oh, and I have this scar on my tongue that's kinda annoying. It got cut open a bit because of...reasons.


I have marks all over my knees and elbows from skateboarding, but I don't mind them as much. Those other scars bug me the most though, I don't know why.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

My asymmetrical breasts and mild hirsutism. Other than that I think I look descent :tongue:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

UraniaIsis said:


> My asymmetrical breasts and mild hirsutism. Other than that I think I look descent :tongue:


Can you grow facial hair? I saw a woman at a truck-stop with a whole goatee once...

She was the waiter :shocked:

Oh and I forgot to mention: some other scars, piercings. I hate my piercing scars. Yes. One is on my face and it's not too noticeable but it's...ugh.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> Can you grow facial hair? I saw a woman at a truck-stop with a whole goatee once...
> 
> She was the waiter :shocked:
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention: some other scars, piercings. I hate my piercing scars. Yes. One is on my face and it's not too noticeable but it's...ugh.



Facial hair: yep. Makes getting ready for a night on the town a whole adventure in of itself. :laughing:*sigh*
Although, the truck-stop waitress has some awesome proverbial balls to rock a goatee. \m/


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

My ass. It's big and sticks out and it's annoying and not attractive. I'm short and white. It's not at all flattering. Proportionally it just isn't right and I don't like it. If I get chubby it's big and if I slim down its still big. My boobs are mediocre. If the boobies were big and my waist were tiny I would look weird and hourglass. Instead waist is average (could always be smaller) and boobies are just meh. My hair is awful and breaks my heart every day. I miss my young hair. Hair changes after having babies. My ears are too small. And my hands are too small. And my nose has a little bump on it , like, it's not a straight line from my forehead to the tip of the nose like absolutely no one I know in real life but the TV says is attractive. Lol!!

my eyes are very pretty and green. My skin is fair and if I do a belly float people think I'm a corpse and jump in to get me where I say, "Ha! Just joking!" And laugh at them all freaked out. I have freckles and when it's sunny, I don't tan. My freckles just consume my face. It's pretty awesome. I can't really say rocks more. My fat ass or my freckles in the summer. 

Oh, and when I cross my eyes, only one eye goes in so really I can only cross one eye. I very much dislike that. I want to be able to cross both eyes so when people start to hurt my brain I can just cross my eyes and fake a seizure. That would be so much cooler than what I already capable of.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Just my acne. Especially on my back and ass.

I've had some former asshole boyfriends try to make me insecure about my body, I guess because my self confidence unnerved them? They call me out for all sorts of things... My nose is too big, my features are too masculine, I'm too thin, my hair is weird, my labia are too long, etc. I guess most women hate their bodies. Maybe it's one of those patriarchal things, like men control women through self-hate. But I love my body, so too bad.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ugh, where to start?

I don't like the shape of my face. Not particularly fond of the way my lips have this uneven curl when I speak. Don't like how my teeth are. Don't like how quickly the stubble grows back under my chin -- it looks fugly. I don't like how mushed together my facial features same to be in comparison to the size of my head. My hair generally sucks unless I spend a half hour trying to straighten the sh*t out of it. Don't like my weight. Don't like the way my skin is. Don't like all the body hair. Sucks being male at times.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't really like my face , I think I'm not so pretty .


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

petite libellule said:


> My ass. It's big and sticks out and it's annoying and not attractive.


I'm so confused on what determines one's ideal ass.
I hear jokes like "Honey does my butt look big in this?" And apparently the right answer is "no".
But at the same time I hear a lot of people saying they want a bigger butt.
Give your butt love XD


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

devoid said:


> Just my acne. Especially on my back and ass.
> 
> I've had some former asshole boyfriends try to make me insecure about my body, I guess because my self confidence unnerved them? They call me out for all sorts of things... My nose is too big, my features are too masculine, I'm too thin, my hair is weird, my labia are too long, etc. I guess most women hate their bodies. Maybe it's one of those patriarchal things, like men control women through self-hate. But I love my body, so too bad.


I'm sorry that you've had people try to put you down for physical attributes, seriously who's enough of an asshole to do that? How dare they? I'm glad they didn't break you, but unfortunately some people aren't so strong when it comes to criticism like this. Seriously, how dare they.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Way too much fat and not enough muscles.



Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I'm sorry that you've had people try to put you down for physical attributes, seriously who's enough of an asshole to do that? How dare they? I'm glad they didn't break you, but unfortunately some people aren't so strong when it comes to criticism like this. Seriously, how dare they.


Yeah, I also wonder about it when I hear stories like this. What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I'm sorry that you've had people try to put you down for physical attributes, seriously who's enough of an asshole to do that? How dare they? I'm glad they didn't break you, but unfortunately some people aren't so strong when it comes to criticism like this. Seriously, how dare they.


I'm used to it. My family always made fun of me and criticised me constantly as well. My mom would tell me that my hair is ugly or I look so awkward, even occasionally pointed out which of my friends were prettier than I am (in her opinion of course). My (very obese) dad and brother even took to making fun of me when I put mayo on my food or ate a lot at dinner, even though I was always very thin and ate healthy foods. I guess I learned to tune it out and not pay any attention to them. People always talk about how great it is being a beautiful young woman, how women who are thin and conventionally attractive must "get everything in life." Well, my bald middle aged boyfriend gets WAY more free shit than I ever have, and he doesn't have to deal with people constantly trying to put him down out of jealousy. xP I think most people just hate attractive women, either because they can't have sex with us or they don't look like us. If I had a dollar for every time a man has cussed me out in public for not giving him my number, or every time a slightly older woman has given me the stink eye just for walking into a room, I might actually be able to pay my bills after being rejected from so many job interviews with insecure female managers. xP


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

My lower jaw is a little bit recessed which gives me a weak jaw line.

Pale skin too.

Not very muscular. Always been lean like my grandfather.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a skin tag on my bum. I used to be insecure about the stretch marks on there too. I also have eczema on my ankle that I'm not fond of.


----------

